# Early risers?



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Just curious what time everyone gets up, and what time you have to be at work, school, etc.
I just saw a thing on the news tonight about how the trend is getting earlier and earlier, and I think it may be true.
I've been starting work at 5 am for years, which means getting up shortly after 4 am. I've normally had the road to myself (it's all rural), but lately it seems like the traffic seems to be getting heavier by the day, so maybe the earlier riser thing makes sense.

So what time does your wake up call come?


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Alarm goes off at 5:05am.

Eats breakfast and get changed at 5:15am.

Drinks water and get things ready at 5:35am.

Get into the car and turn on the engine at 5:40am.

Takes about 40min~1 hr to work, depends on the traffic.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Shut up and give me my coffee 

I tend to get up between 6:45 and 7:15 during the week and anywhere between 8 and 10:30 on the weekend. I have to be out of my house every weekday morning by 8:15. I usually go to sleep around 1-1:30 but when the new Harry Potter is out I often see 4am before I go to sleep. I generally get less than 6 hours sleep a night. Before I went back to college I usually got to work between 7-7:30 and got up around 6:00am. I still went to sleep around 1-1:30.

On thing I have heard is that people have different circadian rhythm. There are morning people and night people. Someone had to be up watching and protecting from things that go bump in the night. So, all you morning risers who think we late risers are lazy (I know not all of you think that)remember who it was keeping you from being eaten by wolves


----------



## Avalon (Mar 7, 2005)

I am forced to get up early  I'm at work by 7am 5 days a week. I've been doing this for about 3 years now, and I still can't adjust. Coffee or bust! I'm just a night owl by nature. When given the opportunity to set my own personal sleeping schedule (vacation), I'll stay up till about 2-3am, but I can't seem to sleep later than about 9am.


----------



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

Get up at 6:50 A.M. (yeah the 10 minutes before 7 is important). Usually done showering, dressing, eating, shaving, primping, brushing, rinsing, etc. by 7:30. Then at 7:40 I walk to school. I go to bed at 11:00 P.M. every night after watching The Colbert Report.


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

Well I get up at about 6:30 am....turn the puter on and check APC for any interesting stuff and look at my tank and see all my babies......hang out till about 7:45 then shower and get ready for work and leave about 8:15-8:30...walk to work...work ...then come home at 5 and in bed by 10......


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

Get to bed at 2 am. Wake up at 8:30. Get to school (graduate) by 9:00 am. I don't eat breakfast (which is bad) and sometimes I take a shower the night before so I wake up at 8:45. The extra 15 minutes helps . I also don't drink coffee or caffeine. Normally in the lab I stay until 5-9pm depending on what I need to get done, or if I'm playing soccer that day.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

I'm in the same boat as David. I usually get to bed somewhere around 12-2am and wake up at 8:30am, shower, get my stuff together, get an energy drink(wewt for monster), and go to class. 

If I had my choice (and I do I weekends) I typically don't wake untill 12-1pm, but I'm usually up untill 2-3am the night before. I'm semi nocturnal.


----------



## brad (Jul 10, 2005)

I start at 9. I get up at 8:15. In the shower until 8:25. Dressed, SSS and out the door by 8:40, ready for the 1/2 hour drive to work. Arrive a puny 10 minutes late and I`m happy.

I used to get up at 4:30 to get to work and then to the job site by 7am. I liked that much better.


----------



## fishdude1984 (Feb 17, 2005)

i get up 3 - 3:30 pm, i work late, most of the time, but it varys week to week


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Let me tell you about life as a junior resident. For a while I was getting up at 3:45 am, driving to Boston, starting to see paitents at 5:00 am, starting cases in the OR at 7:30, finishing up in the OR at about 5:00, doing paperwork and patient checks until 7:00 or 8:00 pm, driving back home, getting home at 8:00 or 9:00, going to bed at 9:00, six days a week. Thank goodness that part of my life is over.

Now I get up at 4:30, get to work at 5:30, get home about 5:00 or 6:00 pm most days. Still have to work random nights, weekends, & holidays, but the new work hour restrictions for MD's are finally changing things some. It's much better for patient safety & job satisfaction.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Is it me or does it sound like many aquarium hobbyists are night people and also don't need much sleep?


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

Finish studying for test at around 3:00 AM go to sleep. Alarm wakes me up at 7:30 AM...gulp down coffee and go to school. It's weird since I can never wake up without the alarm, but I can never sleep...


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

guaiac_boy said:


> Let me tell you about life as a junior resident. For a while I was getting up at 3:45 am, driving to Boston, starting to see paitents at 5:00 am, starting cases in the OR at 7:30, finishing up in the OR at about 5:00, doing paperwork and patient checks until 7:00 or 8:00 pm, driving back home, getting home at 8:00 or 9:00, going to bed at 9:00, six days a week. Thank goodness that part of my life is over.
> 
> Now I get up at 4:30, get to work at 5:30, get home about 5:00 or 6:00 pm most days. Still have to work random nights, weekends, & holidays, but the new work hour restrictions for MD's are finally changing things some. It's much better for patient safety & job satisfaction.


I knew residency was bad news, but it sucks knowing that I might potentially have to live/work those hours  Grad school is sounding better and better each day. Not sure I want to go for med school.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Gumby said:


> I knew residency was bad news, but it sucks knowing that I might potentially have to live/work those hours  Grad school is sounding better and better each day. Not sure I want to go for med school.


Some of it is certainly horrible, but it's a fun job too. Things are gradually chaning though and it's better than it used to be. Choosing a tough specialty was my own dumb fault.

Back on original topic......... I think that people in general are getting less sleep and working more hours than ever before. Digital technologies are allowing people to be more flexible in their work schedule and many are getting up earlier to beat traffic.


----------



## anthonysquire (Mar 15, 2006)

The alarm goes off at 5:50. I hit the snooze button about 7 times and finally get up about 6:30. I do the whole morning routine and I'm out the door at about a 1/4 till 8. I'm a tax accountant so right now I'm at the office from 8 to around 9, 10, 11...whenever I finally get tired. On Saturday and Sunday I usually work from 9 - 6 or so. This time of year I eat 3 meals a day at my desk while preparing tax returns, exept once a week I'll go get something good for lunch. 18 days and counting....then it's vacation time!!! I'm still at the office, I have to take a little break hear and there and catch up on world events and read some posts here.


----------



## GraFFix (Feb 24, 2005)

Ive always been a night person...but could never work at night. Usually i dont get to bed untill 2-3am during the week and get up at 7:30am for work. Its a little rough at times and I usually have one "crash" day as I call it during the week when i get home from work and sit down and im out for the night. on the weekends I can stay up forever cause I dont have to wake up early most of the time. its not unusual for me to be up till 4-5am on the weekends..its just so peacefull at that time I can relax, watch my tivo'd shows and catch up on reading. I even have my tanks set to my lifestyle..tanks come on at 3pm and go off at 2am.


----------



## wannabescaper (Oct 14, 2005)

Well, I work at 7:30AM, but have an hour to commute! That means alarm off at 5AM, snooze button and the rest is history.

The sucky thing is that on SAT/SUN, I can sleep in past 7AM. CURSES!!!!!


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Before the kids came, life was easy. I worked 7-5:30 Tuesday-Fri. Get up around 6 and have a few cups of coffee, drive 30 minutes to work and cut wood and build cabinets all day!

Things are different with youngins around! It seems everytime I stay up late to do something (like catch up on here) the kids are up extra early  If I go to bed early, they sleep in, go figure.


----------



## oceanaqua (Oct 24, 2005)

5:30 am-2 am, high school senior...managing 40 aquarium sucks...I think I'm turning nocturnal.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I have the alarm set for 6am, but I hit t he snooze button for a hour sometimes. I can't hit the snooze on Mondays because I have to be at work at 7am. On Tuesday 8am, Weds 8:45am, Thursday 9:15am and Friday 10:15am. These times change throughout the year because I work for a seasonal business, more work in the spring/summer and less in the fall/winter. I have to work until the work is done, which can be between 6pm-8pm (summer) or 5pm-6pm (winter).


----------

